# Nubians in Montana?



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

We are moving to Montana next year, and I wanted to start Goat ranching. But I have a few questions about having goats in Montana (the Rockies part, western).. Can Nubian Goats and a Pygmy Goat (and 22 RIR Chickens)survive western Montana's winters? Will there be business in the rural areas if I want to start selling some Nubians as a breeder? How about Goat products? We would be moving maybe near Missoula or Bozeman. Thank you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The biggest business is over the internet. You will probably be shipping goats. Try to build a good name for yourself as someone who breeds quality animals. Try to get into a few shows. That will help people to start seeking after your goats (= As for the winter, they should be okay, they grow a lovely winter coat. I just wouldn't have them kid in the winter.


----------



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

If Nubians can survive Montana's Rockies, so can Boers I believe.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

victor.hernandez- I live in MT, and my goats do just great in the winter! They definitely have a nice windproof house, and it's insulated (spoiled little girls here. Kidding in the winter would be a big no, no here And, you may want to keep an eye on the Nubians in the cold months (as their coats can be kinda thin). If they seem really cold, my friend puts old felted sweaters on hers for coats Seems to work really well.. As Woodhaven farm said, building a name for yourself would be good. I've had no trouble selling my Nigerians here.. I think if they are registered goats, you may have a better chance of selling them (as their are always tons of crosses around here for sale). Just a thought.. I hope this helps, and I'm so glad that you're moving to MT! MT needs more goat lovers


----------



## victor.hernandez (Aug 7, 2012)

ETgoatygirl said:


> victor.hernandez- I live in MT, and my goats do just great in the winter! They definitely have a nice windproof house, and it's insulated (spoiled little girls here. Kidding in the winter would be a big no, no here And, you may want to keep an eye on the Nubians in the cold months (as their coats can be kinda thin). If they seem really cold, my friend puts old felted sweaters on hers for coats Seems to work really well.. As Woodhaven farm said, building a name for yourself would be good. I've had no trouble selling my Nigerians here.. I think if they are registered goats, you may have a better chance of selling them (as their are always tons of crosses around here for sale). Just a thought.. I hope this helps, and I'm so glad that you're moving to MT! MT needs more goat lovers


Yeah, we really want to start a ranch there in Montana's Rockies, but the problem will be finding a 20 acre RANCH property for around $250,000. I have found only 1 so far...


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Victor;
I saw some of your other posts about the LGD too. Consider the coat density of the LGDs you are purchasing as well. (example: Anatolians do not have a dense coat like a maned G.Pyr or an Abruzzese-type Maremma) If you are going to MT from TX, you will need to buy LGD with lineage from that MT area so they can tolerate the harsh winters. If you buy LGD from GENERATIONS of working LGD in that MT area, they will be naturally vigilant to the kind of predators located there...as well as have the endurance for those winters.

Buying south Texas stock and south Texas LGD, and moving it to MT might be a very difficult row to hoe, (my thinking). 
You will also need health certificates for all of the animals transporting there from Texas. 
Consider if they have the endurance for the elevations, temperatures and different kinds of predators.

I have friends in MT/WY area that breed meat goats and they make a good living at it. She says the meat goat industry is really growing. She bought her LGD (Maremmas) from MN and WY bloodlines and not from me. I told her mine are bred for SW climate and she'd be better getting Maremmas from up north. 
Her Maremmas have worked very well for her. 2 LGD and 300+ goats.

Consider getting chickens that are bred for the cold weather, like Russian Orloffs. Orloffs are a meat/egg bird that leans more toward meat and are heavily feathered.


----------

